# Hedgehog bit me!



## Julie101 (Jul 26, 2013)

I had Archibald out and was letting him run through some water to clean his feet. He isn't a big fan of water so after bath time I always give him a few mealworms as a treat for being a good boy. Well this time, after he ate the mealworm, I just kept my hand were it was and he bit me. Hard. I was bleeding a good amount. Why did he do this? Did I do something wrong? I got him just this last May. Is this normal?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Were you feeding the mealworms with your hands? He could probably smell them on you and thought he was biting a mealworm. Hand feeding can lead to biting and isn't recommended.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (May 14, 2013)

Fionna bites us all the time. The worst bite I have received (so far) is when I had fish oil on my hand, she chomped down and would not let go.

She also bites our toes. I genuinely believe she thinks we are food sometimes.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

hedgehogs have terrible eyesight + hand smelled like worm = OUCH


----------



## Kdsmart (Jul 11, 2013)

Alright I need some help. My hedgie is 3 months old and has been biting (he draws blood every time) He has bitten me 5 times in 2 days, when I get home from work I pull him out and watch tv or read and he likes to sleep under my shirt on my tummy well that's where he's starting to bite! Before he'd get my fingers and my palm. I don't use any scented lotions or perfumes. The breeder said that his uncle went through a biting phase that lasted till he was 6 months old. She came and looked at him and said she thinks its curiosity biting. He has also hissing way more than normal. The weather is changing here can that cause anything like this? When he does bite I blow in his face but it's hard when he's underneath my shirt! Obviously he won't be allowed to sleep under my shirt till he stops. At this point I am about ready to send him back to the breeder. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sending him back seems a bit hasty to me right now. For the under-the-shirt biting, is there any possibility that he's biting because something smells interesting? More sweat than usual, some kind of smell left from work, or a new body wash that you're using? If none of those things apply either, then he might just be going through a puberty thing. Start using a fleece blanket or something similar to cuddle him in instead when you guys hang out. For hand/finger biting, the main suggestion I've seen for that is just to keep your fingers back away from his face if you can. If you have him out for awhile and don't get any bites, reward with a treat/mealie/etc. and keep that up. Any time he's out and bites, no treats/rewards. Not sure if a hedgie would catch onto that distinction, but it might work! You might get some more ideas from others as well. Good luck and hopefully his new phase doesn't last long!


----------



## shell1805 (Nov 22, 2011)

Kdsmart said:


> Alright I need some help. My hedgie is 3 months old and has been biting (he draws blood every time) He has bitten me 5 times in 2 days, when I get home from work I pull him out and watch tv or read and he likes to sleep under my shirt on my tummy well that's where he's starting to bite! Before he'd get my fingers and my palm. I don't use any scented lotions or perfumes. The breeder said that his uncle went through a biting phase that lasted till he was 6 months old. She came and looked at him and said she thinks its curiosity biting. He has also hissing way more than normal. The weather is changing here can that cause anything like this? When he does bite I blow in his face but it's hard when he's underneath my shirt! Obviously he won't be allowed to sleep under my shirt till he stops. At this point I am about ready to send him back to the breeder. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


send him back to the breeder?! :shock:


----------



## __xcecilia (Aug 29, 2013)

Kdsmart said:


> Alright I need some help. My hedgie is 3 months old and has been biting (he draws blood every time) He has bitten me 5 times in 2 days, when I get home from work I pull him out and watch tv or read and he likes to sleep under my shirt on my tummy well that's where he's starting to bite! Before he'd get my fingers and my palm. I don't use any scented lotions or perfumes. The breeder said that his uncle went through a biting phase that lasted till he was 6 months old. She came and looked at him and said she thinks its curiosity biting. He has also hissing way more than normal. The weather is changing here can that cause anything like this? When he does bite I blow in his face but it's hard when he's underneath my shirt! Obviously he won't be allowed to sleep under my shirt till he stops. At this point I am about ready to send him back to the breeder. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


I think sending him back may be a bit harsh! My first hedgie, Macy, likes to bite, sometimes. Sometimes it will be a period of a few days and sometimes it will be weeks apart. I have noticed that the earlier I wake her up, the grumpier and more likely she will be to bite me. She also will be more nibbly if I handle her less than usual for a few days (by nibbly, I am sugar coating. Macy draws blood and will dangle off the floor and hang out under running tap water until she decides she wants to let go- vicious.) Don`t take your hedgie back! Like some others have said, it may just be a phase, maybe curiosity, maybe just hungry!


----------



## Kdsmart (Jul 11, 2013)

When I get home from work I go for a run, when I get back I wake him up and put him in his playpen (with his food) while I shower. I am allergic to almost everything that has a fragrance. I have to use handmade soaps the one I am currently using is Lavender but it doesn't leave a fragrance on my skin (which is why I buy these soaps). He does sleep in my t-shirts and I will keep him in the shirt when we cuddle but he will still bite me, he's bitten me and additional 2 times since my last post and I've bled every time. It doesn't matter when I wake him up, most of the time I get bitten. The time between bites seems to be getting shorter, I wanted a hedgie so bad and I don't want to send him back. I want to make this work, I really do! And I am hoping that this is just a phase and things will get better. But my hands/wherever he decides to bite look like mincemeat. I have friends at work telling me I should be more careful with sharp objects because of the way my hands look. I am at a loss as to what to do. I have never been bitten by a single animal so many times in my life and I've grown up with pets, rats, gerbils, mice, rabbits, cats, dogs, etc. Thanks for the suggestions, I'll give the treats a try.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It may not leave a fragrance that you can smell, but hedgies have pretty sensitive noses, and his nose is also right next to your skin. I'd try changing soaps and see if it helps. Lavender can have a pretty distinctive scent and maybe that's bothering him? 

You could try posting a new topic as well and describing your situation again to see if you get more answers from others that have dealt with constant biting.


----------



## shell1805 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Touch wood* Luna has yet to bite me (Dont now get any funny ideas Luna!)
But i have been bitten by a very aggressive Hammie named savage and a rat called Freddie. Both were my pets and both had bitten for various reasons. The point i am trying to make is that i still managed to have a great owner/pet relationship with them, HOWEVER i needed to change my expectations and approach to handling them. When choosing to own a pet, we all run the risk of getting one that is a cranky pants/diva/madam/nutter... the list is endless. Unfortunately this can not be predicted and though i know this is going to be upsetting at the moment i do have to ask... Why continue to put your hands near his mouth or let him under your shirt?! With a bitey animal, i would make it my lifes mission to stay away from the nashers not continue to do exactly the same and with the same result. Maybe your Hoggie is more of an explorer and loan ranger... one to be admired not petted... Maybe he doesn't like it when he realises that is nice new warm hidey hole (under your shirt) starts to move?
As for biting with the meal worms, i would expect that as Hoggies have bad eye sight and go by smell. if you smell like a mealie then you will get treated like a mealie 
I think this has to be a case of YOU changing YOUR approach not the other way around. im sure with time you can get a relationship between you and your Hoggie that you both agree on  xxx


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Another thing I just thought of is that when he's hiding under your shirt, he might be biting you to try to get comfortable. I've watched Gertie make a nest with her little fleece blanket, and there's a lot of snuffling and pushing with her nose and, yes, biting. She pulls on that blanket with her teeth to try to get it just right. Maybe that's what he's trying to do?

I'm with Shell -- if you know he's going to bite when he's under your shirt or when your hands are near his face, just don't give him those opportunities. He's not seeking you out to bite, he's just taking the opportunity, regardless of the reason. If he were running across the room to bite you for no reason, I'd be more concerned. But it sounds like he's just an opportunist. Gertie has only bitten me once (she wanted to taste my deodorant), but she's bitten my husband several times. Why? Because he keeps putting his hand in her face and she wants to taste that new smell. When he just holds her, she doesn't bite. Remove the opportunity, and you'll greatly reduce the biting.


----------



## Tree (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey there! Can you tell me how this works out for you? 
I have a similar issue- Krampus started biting about a month or two after I adopted him--started out not so bad, but got progressively worse. That first bite was in February...he's still biting now. I can keep the biting to a minimum by keeping hands out of his way, but sometimes he bites through gloves/shirts/etc...like tonight. 
I get really jealous when I hear of other people having such docile hedgies...mine was a sweet baby, but what happened?!
Things I have tried (that did not, obviously, work for me): blowing in face; pushing finger towards his mouth; yelling at him; vinegar on the nose; flipping him upside down; threatening him with a bath; rewarding good behavior with a treat/bad with no treat.
And yes, I make him sit with me if he bites, no putting him back! 
I know how you feel about wanting to give him back...biting does not make for a very good pet generally....but for me, the good outweighs the biting. When he has good days he's a totally sweet cuddlebug, and super fun to watch skitter around. But on days he bites...I agree it's a challenge.
Good luck!


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

He proobably smelt mealworm on you hand. I got bit by my hedgie and it got really badly infected and it stayed like that for a long time, I would disinfect that bite if i were you.


----------



## Kizzynicole (Mar 5, 2013)

I try not to let mine get near bare skin except for my hands. I'm afraid that even sweat or maybe the scent of my clothes could make him bite.

Kdsmart, do you think that your hedgie could be possibly going into quilling and that's causing the biting as well?


----------

